# UJ 2013 eine Woche im Einsatz knacken beim Lenken



## le0n (2. September 2013)

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich meinen Onkel seit ca. 1 Woche im Einsatz, Version 4 mit Shimano XT, Rest Standard, also auch Lenker und Vorbau CB mit einem Carbon Spacer.

Letzte Ausfahrt war recht ruppig und schlammig, danach Rad gereinigt und festgestellt, dass der Lenker ab und zu beim Einschlagen am Montageständer ein lautes Knack von sich gibt, wobei der Einschlagwinkel und die Einschlagseite offensichtlich egal ist und sich immer wieder unterscheiden kann, weiter tritt das Geräusch auch nicht immer auf.... HILFE, was kann das sein?! Wie gesagt, das Rad ist nagelneu und wurde bisher noch nicht ansatzweise hart rangenommen, Willingen soll nächstes WE folgen.

Bitte um Tips! Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. September 2013)

Hallo le0n,

wir hoffen, du hattest viel Spaß auf den Ausfahrten!
Eine Ferndiagnose ist natürlich immer sehr schwierig. Könnte es eventuell sein, dass bei der Reinigung Dreck in den Steuersatz gelangt ist und sich dort festgesetzt hat?
Ist der Steuersatz nach wie vor passend verschraubt? Schlagen eventuell Leitungen gegen Rahmen oder Anbauteile?

Fall du in der Nähe bist, kannst du gerne bei den Kollegen in der BIKETOWN vorbeischauen.

Viele Grüße,

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twobit (3. September 2013)

Bowdenzüge an den Aufnahmen im Rahmen?


----------



## le0n (3. September 2013)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

Ich dachte auch schon an Gabelkrone, Steuersatz oder Züge, interessant ist halt, dass das Geräusch nur bei linksseitigem Lenkereinschlag auftritt und dies auch nicht immer und nur bei relativ starkem Einschlag von ca 80 grad!

Hatte den linken Schaltzug in Verdacht, da dieser bei einem solchen Einschlag ja recht stark beansprucht wird?!

Steuersatz dachte ich würde sich dann bei allen Bewegungen bemerkbar machen oder zumindestens bei mehr als einer?!

 @rose Tech: Bin ca 1 Stunde von euch weg, bräuchte ich da Donnerstag oder Freitag einen Termin?! Ich habe am WE einen Bike-Ausflug geplant, schafft ihr das denn und ich kann das Bike nach 1-2 Stunden wieder mitnehmen?! Kann ich in der Serkstatt dabei sein?!


----------



## twobit (3. September 2013)

Die Aussenzüge verdrehts dir beim Lenken und das kann Geräusche machen.
Putzen, fetten.

Schalte groß/groß und schalte ohne zu kurbeln auf klein/klein, dann kannste die Aussenhüllen zum putzen ein Stück ziehen.


----------



## le0n (3. September 2013)

Ok, teste ich morgen mal, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## twobit (3. September 2013)

Tu die Endkappen auch fetten.
Fett, Kettenspray, was grad da ist...

Wenn Dreck mit Wasser vermischt reinkommt, machetn die oft Geräusche.
Auch Regen, Bikewäsche,...


----------



## le0n (3. September 2013)

WD40 auch ok an der Stelle?!


----------



## twobit (4. September 2013)

Mmmmh 
Nimm was anderes.


----------



## le0n (4. September 2013)

ð Grad spontan nix anderes da...


----------



## twobit (4. September 2013)

Irgendwas Fettartiges?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le0n (4. September 2013)

Hm... SonnenblumenÃ¶l und Margarine... ð Schwiegerpapa gleich mal fragen


----------



## le0n (4. September 2013)

So, neue Überraschung:

Jetzt quietscht es zusätzlich, allerdings wirkt es auf mich so, als ob dies nur eintritt, wenn ich im Sitzen pedaliere und auf unebenem Untergrund fahre...

Dachte zuerst an Lenker / Vorbau / Steuerkopf, allerdings ist da alles einwandfrei fest und es scheint eher vom Dämpfer zu kommen, wenn dieser minimal einfedert. Kein Geräusch im stehenden Pedalieren und nur wenige Geräusche  bergab. Dämpfer an allen Gelenken mit WD40 bearbeiten?!


----------



## le0n (4. September 2013)

Quietscht dann im Sitzen bei jedem Tritt in die Pedale!


----------

